# Some flirt pole action today.



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Just wanted to share some pics we took today. Little girl is growing up quickly!

So serious!









Go get it!

















































Leave it!

































Love this picture!








Love the ears!

















Dragging Sebastian! LOL!









She did real good taking the commands from him. Here she is with "leave it".

























Hope you enjoyed them!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Beautiful dog- nice and fit looking


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg look at Athena, Ryan these are awesome pics  She looks sooooo happy withthat flirtpole  OMG when she gets a springpole, ya gonna have to have a breakstick to get her off of it, lol

Thanks for sharing


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Have I mentioned how much I  Athena?


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

WOW nice pics, She is just gourgeous. How do u make a home made filrt pole, like what tools do i need cuz i kno bear will love it,


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Absolutely love her markings. She`s gorgeous!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Beautiful dog- nice and fit looking


Thanks. She's really starting to fill out. I can really tell in her chest and shoulders.



apbtmom76 said:


> omg look at Athena, Ryan these are awesome pics  She looks sooooo happy withthat flirtpole  OMG when she gets a springpole, ya gonna have to have a breakstick to get her off of it, lol
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Happy is probably an understatement! LOL! She'd be out there all day long if I'd let her. I can tell when it's time to go out because she gets real antsy. Spring pole will be fun!



k8nkane said:


> Have I mentioned how much I  Athena?


No, I don't think you have! LOL!



apbt2010 said:


> WOW nice pics, She is just gourgeous. How do u make a home made filrt pole, like what tools do i need cuz i kno bear will love it,


Thank you! That flirt pole cost me nothing. I used an old lacrosse stick, 550 cord, some duck tape and an old shirt. Best thing I could have done for her. My others like it as well, but not nearly as much as Athena.



Silence said:


> Absolutely love her markings. She`s gorgeous!


Much appreciated!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Man she is looking really good! I love her colors and she looks proportioned very well!


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

The more flirting and tugging you do the better she will fill out with quality muscle.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

fishinrob said:


> The more flirting and tugging you do the better she will fill out with quality muscle.


Yeah, that's all we plan on doing for awhile. She's only 9 months. Don't want to hurt her at all.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Flirt pole sounds too much like a stripper word lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice pics!She's turning out to be a beautiful gal


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

She's gorgeous. The bigger she gets the more APBT looking she is. IDK who claimed she looks ambully but you can't really tell when a dog's a pup 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> She's gorgeous. The bigger she gets the more APBT looking she is. IDK who claimed she looks ambully but you can't really tell when a dog's a pup
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Thanks!  IMO, right now at least, she does look more APBT. I still haven't gotten her papers yet (my fault, not the person we got her from ). We were told she is from the Gotti line, thus being Bully. I really need to get the papers cause I'm anxious to get her ped. We're considering not getting her fixed so we can show her. I think she has a shot of doing really well.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Thanks!  IMO, right now at least, she does look more APBT. I still haven't gotten her papers yet (my fault, not the person we got her from ). We were told she is from the Gotti line, thus being Bully. I really need to get the papers cause I'm anxious to get her ped. We're considering not getting her fixed so we can show her. I think she has a shot of doing really well.


YW! How old is she now? Hopefully you can get her papers soon, I'm curious . She certainly is stunning, have you gone to any shows yet just to check'em out


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> YW! How old is she now? Hopefully you can get her papers soon, I'm curious . She certainly is stunning, have you gone to any shows yet just to check'em out


Sorry, what's "YW"??? She is just now 9 months. Haven't been to any shows yet. Want to but have just been too busy.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Sorry, what's "YW"??? She is just now 9 months. Haven't been to any shows yet. Want to but have just been too busy.


You're welcome = YW.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

I know it's tough to tug as long as she does. My new trick is when I'm not feeling up to it with my hands, I step on the flirtpole rope with both feet and adjust her tension accordingly. Then I walk up the rope getting closer to her, making her tug harder. I'll "walk" her around the yard like this and it's much easier on the arms and hands 
Stay away from springpoles unless you leave it 2 feet off the ground and let her just tug. I've had a dog slip a disc in her neck because of the hanging springpole.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

wow Athena is beautiful!! I'm starting to see more APBT then Am Bully ??? Either way she's beautiful! same age as my Ashes  how they grow so quick!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

ashes said:


> wow Athena is beautiful!! I'm starting to see more APBT then Am Bully ??? Either way she's beautiful! same age as my Ashes  how they grow so quick!


Thank you! She is growing fast!  Anxious to see how she fills out though.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow! Great pictures!

Athena REALLY GREW UP since the last time I've seen her.

She's maturing VERY beautifully!
Keep up the good work


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

brandileigh080 said:


> Wow! Great pictures!
> 
> Athena REALLY GREW UP since the last time I've seen her.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm biased but I think she's a looker for sure!

It's nice getting the compliments about her. I feel like I'm showing off one of my kids.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She is just so gorgeous. I love the pics with the little man too. What a good girl she is


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

She is beautiful!! Love all the posing and action shots!!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

kg420 said:


> She is just so gorgeous. I love the pics with the little man too. What a good girl she is


Thanks! Sebastian is doing pretty decent with giving the commands. He tends to get a little too excited but he's getting better. I was impressed that she listened too him.



LadyRampage said:


> She is beautiful!! Love all the posing and action shots!!


Thank you much!  Action shots were my favorite too. Gotta set the shutter speed next time so they don't turn out blurry.


----------

